

1969: The World's First Artificial Heart - napierzaza
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/10/the-worlds-first-artificial-heart/63949/

======
nkassis
That's pretty cool, I wonder if there will be a day where we won't need heart
donors and an artificial heart could do the job.

